# Student in need of accommodation



## Meagan (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello-
I will be moving to Dubai this January to attend the American University of Dubai and am in desperate need of accommodation. If anyone could refer me to someone who could help, I would be greatful. Thank you.

Meagan


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey

Hows it going, 

Im moving out in Jan and am struggerling top find accomodation

have you had any luck yet?


----------



## duggy2008 (Dec 27, 2007)

did you find anything yet?


----------

